# Paris-Roubaix



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

Who's everybody's favorite for the "Hell of the North?" Personally, I'll be rooting for Andrea Taffi as a sentimental favorite, but I can see Jens Voigt tearing up the pave-the man's on fire. What does Riis feed those guys?

(NOTE: That last question was rhetorical; please do not turn this into another drug forum where Bianchigirl takes a potshot at Lance Armstrong  )


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Boonen vs. Van Petegam.

Has Voight ever had a good ride at PR? Does he even normally race it? I don't recall ever taking any notice of him at PR.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

not Voigt's kind of a race - he's more a short Tours contender and great breakaway stage winner.

Boonen has to be a favourite - he's looked fantastic so far this season, but it would be great to see Tafi pull off a last glorious win - when he won it in 99 they gave him an extra cobble to build into his house

I'm wondering how Hammond will go now that he has Disco behind him (vain hope I know as he's there to ride for whoever the leader is, not go for the opportunistic ride as he did last year), but you'd have to say it's going to be a Quickstep/Lotto showdown.

BTW there are 2 extra kms cobbles this year - 53.2 kms in total


----------



## Jdub (May 5, 2004)

*Coverage?*

Does anyone know if OLN is providing live coverage? I can't seem to find it on their website anywhere.

Man I love that race....


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

Jdub said:


> Does anyone know if OLN is providing live coverage? I can't seem to find it on their website anywhere.
> 
> Man I love that race....


I think OLN has provided coverage in the past, not sure if it was live, or a few hour tape delay. 

My pick is Roger Hammond 3rd 2004(Discovery, Sorry George, you have had your chance), or Tom Boonen.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Disco actually looks on paper to have a good chance of scoring on this one - make Hincapie work for the others (seems he's best in that role) with Devolder and Ekimov also pulling. Leaders: Hammond and Hoste, and I'd give Hoste the edge. He was a real animator last year until a Flemish flag 'accidentally' got caught in his wheel. (People were pretty pissed when he chased down Bruylandts at the Ronde.)

I'd love to see Boonen take it, but I wonder if he isn't coming into form too early? Either that or the kid really is going to be the next Museeuw. Just stay away from the vet!  
Other contenders: Fassa's Flecha and Cancellara and T-Mob's Wesemann and Nardello.
OLN ran same-day tape delay last year and I'm pretty sure they will be doing the same this year. They just had an announcement about 2 hrs. race of the week coverage on Sundays in the spring, that someone posted elsewhere on RBR forum.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

OLN's taped-delay coverage wouldn't be that much of a let down from live coverage except for the fact that they don't know how to edit a bike race. Half the time their one hour shows of the classics are almost impossible to follow because it is just disjointed clips from the race (like watching a mountain bike race).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmmm*

Disco will be interesting as they have multiple choice, and will select leader as race progresses IMHO. Petegem always a threat as is Tafi. Some of the riders mentioned here
Flecha, Cancellera...have they ever had a good P-R. Some riders aren't built for this sort of thing and they are usually Spanish and Italian, just my observation.
Hammond could be a threat, a great last Spring season, a stronger team and if history shows anything riders usually go up w/ Johann at the helm.
I'm pulling for the Big Man. GO MAGNUS!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I agree with Dwayne. Boonie or Petegam are probably the favorites. Boonen is on form with some early wins.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Disco will be interesting as they have multiple choice, and will select leader as race progresses IMHO. Petegem always a threat as is Tafi. Some of the riders mentioned here
> Flecha, Cancellera...have they ever had a good P-R. Some riders aren't built for this sort of thing and they are usually Spanish and Italian, just my observation.
> Hammond could be a threat, a great last Spring season, a stronger team and if history shows anything riders usually go up w/ Johann at the helm.
> I'm pulling for the Big Man. GO MAGNUS!



Flecha is do for a big win. That guy showed balls in the tour last year. I know he scored a big win after the tour, just can't remember what race. He has the guts and glory.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Jdub said:


> Does anyone know if OLN is providing live coverage? I can't seem to find it on their website anywhere.
> 
> Man I love that race....



The schedule hasn't come out but an OLN rep on their bike forums has said that this year they plan to show all the classics live in 2 hour programs. Hoping this holds true. In 2003 they had fantastic P-R coverage and then in 2004 they played a canned/edited 1 hour tape that completely broke up the spontaneity and coherence of the race. You'd be watching a race, then a commercial break, then back to the program and 10 k is suddenly missing, riders in the front were now nowhere to be found, riders who weren't there before now attacking. You just couldn't get into it because of the herky jerky continuity and sloppy editing. 

At any rate, yes, they said they would be showing P-R live again.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

drevelo66 said:


> Who's everybody's favorite for the "Hell of the North?" Personally, I'll be rooting for Andrea Taffi as a sentimental favorite, but I can see Jens Voigt tearing up the pave-the man's on fire. What does Riis feed those guys?
> 
> (NOTE: That last question was rhetorical; please do not turn this into another drug forum where Bianchigirl takes a potshot at Lance Armstrong  )


Personally I think it's going to be a large field of possibilities.

I think Boonen and Petegem are favorites but Dario Pieri of Lampre has been very good the last 3 seasons - big engine, not much team support but perhaps that will change in the pro-tour era. Eki and Hinacapie (remember those guys?) should be in the hunt as Disco will have a bonafide classics team this year. No one seems to pick Maggie Backstedt for a repeat but then no one ever picked him to be a winner in the first place so he's still a candidate. Wesemann won Flanders last year but I think his dream has always been P-R and since he's running out of time career-wise he'll therefore be motivated with renewed confidence.

Who else? There's a spanish rider I'm not thinking of.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hey I picked Maggie above.*

and though I like J.A Flecha and do expect good things from him. P-R ain't his race.
would be like picking Magnus to win a climbing stage.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*It will come down to one of the strongest sprinters in early season*

It just seems that for these single day races the strong sprinters in the beginning of the season do well. Tom Boonen could be a good candidate based on his Qatar performance.. I believe Hincappie is focused on training for this one and will be in the hunt. Of course if LA has been flirting with on of these spring classics and if by chance he does enter he will have the strongest team to support him. I don't know if he wants to step on Hincappie's toes though.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Flecha won Chamionnat de Zurich last season. Had a pretty strong 2003 (7 RvV, 13 P-R) and the Northern Classics are his stated objective.

If he gets a ride - and he possibly will - VDB has a lot to prove and with less pressure on a less well known team he might have the freedom to do something.

P-R is probably the least predictable of the Classics and not a race that can be 'controlled' in the same way as a 3 week Tour where you have a possibility to make it up if you miss the right break. P-R is totally unforgiving which is why I would say the winner will come from a team that understands and has had success in the Classics, or a rider with no real team structure and thus total freedom to be in the right place at the right time


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> and though I like J.A Flecha and do expect good things from him. P-R ain't his race.
> would be like picking Magnus to win a climbing stage.



So you did.All apologies to the ATPjunkie.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Bianchigirl said:


> Flecha won Chamionnat de Zurich last season. Had a pretty strong 2003 (7 RvV, 13 P-R) and the Northern Classics are his stated objective.
> 
> If he gets a ride - and he possibly will - VDB has a lot to prove and with less pressure on a less well known team he might have the freedom to do something.
> 
> P-R is probably the least predictable of the Classics and not a race that can be 'controlled' in the same way as a 3 week Tour where you have a possibility to make it up if you miss the right break. P-R is totally unforgiving which is why I would say the winner will come from a team that understands and has had success in the Classics, or a rider with no real team structure and thus total freedom to be in the right place at the right time



Frank is riding on Mr. Bookmaker's Continental team. If last year's start list is any indication in the pro tour world there should be 5 available team slots so I imagine he'll be in it.

One thing I've always wondered about the so-called unpredictability of the P-R. How it's a "lottery" and so on yet there are soo many multiple winners of that race going back 40 years. There's a whole mess of 2-peats, a few 3-peats and one 4-peat w/ De Vlaeminck. 

If it's so crazy hard and random, how is it that so many people manage to win over and over?? Some guys get an edge and exploit for 4-5 years whether it's team, experience or just plain raw athleticism. Look at this winners list and notice how many also repeated on the podium. This race is not that "unpredictable" if look at it over the long haul. It just seems that way. Each half decade has about 3 main actors and a few interlopers here and there. 

First Second Third
2003 Peter Van Petegem (Bel) Dario Pieri (Ita) Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus)
2002 Johan Museeuw (Bel) Steffen Wesemann (Ger) Tom Boonen (Bel) 
2001 Servais Knaven (Ned) Johan Museeuw (Bel) Romans Vainsteins (Lat)
2000 Johan Museeuw (Bel) Peter Van Petegem (Bel) Erik Zabel (Ger)
1999 Andrea Tafi (Ita) Wilfried Peeters (Bel) Tom Steels (Bel)
1998 Franco Ballerini (Ita) Andrea Tafi (Ita) Wilfried Peeters (Bel)
1997 Frederic Guesdon (Fra) Jo Planckaert (Bel) Johan Museeuw (Bel)
1996 Johan Museeuw (Bel) Gianluca Bortolami (Ita) Andrea Tafi (Ita)
1995 Franco Ballerini (Ita) Andrei Tchmil (Mol) Johan Museeuw (Bel)
1994 Andrei Tchmil (Mol) Fabio Baldato (Ita) Franco Ballerini (Ita)
1993 Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle (Fra) Franco Ballerini (Ita) Olaf Ludwig (Ger)
1992 Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle (Fra) Olaf Ludwig (Ger) Johan Capiot (Bel)
1991 Marc Madiot (Fra) Jean-Paul Colotti (Fra) Carlo Bomans (Bel)
1990 Eddy Planckaert (Bel) Steve Bauer (Can) Edwig Van Hooydonck (Bel)
1989 Jean-Marie Wampers (Bel) Dirk De Wolf (Bel) Edwig Van Hooydonck (Bel)
1988 Dirk Demol (Bel) Thomas Wegmuller (Swi) Laurent Fignon(Fra)
1987 Eric Vanderaerden (Bel) Patrick Versluys (Bel) Rudy Dhaenens (Bel)
1986 Sean Kelly (Ier) Rudy Dhaenens (Bel) Adri Van der Poel (Ned)
1985 Marc Madiot (Fra) B. Wojtinek (Fra) Sean Kelly (Ire)
1984 Sean Kelly (Ire) Rudy Rogiers (Bel) Alain Bondue (Fra)
1983 Hennie Kuiper (Ned) Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle (Fra) Francesco Moser (Ita)
1982 Jan Raas (Ned) Yvon Bertin (Fra) Greg Braun (Ger)
1981 Bernard Hinault (Fra) Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) Francesco Moser (Ita)
1980 Francesco Moser (Ita) Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle (Fra) DietrichThureau (Ger)
1979 Francesco Moser (Ita) Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) Hennie Kuiper (Ned)
1978 Francesco Moser (Ita) Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) Jan Raas (Ned)
1977 Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) Willy Teirlinck (Bel) Freddy Maertens (Bel)
1976 Marc Demeyer (Bel) Francesco Moser (Ita) Roger De Vlaeminck(Bel)
1975 Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) Eddy Merckx (Bel) André Dierickx (Bel)
1974 Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) Francesco Moser (Ita) Marc Demeyer (Bel)
1973 Eddy Merckx (Bel) Walter Godefroot (Bel) Roger Rosiers (Bel)
1972 Roger De Vlaeminck (Bel) André Dierickx (Bel) Barry Hoban (GB)
1971 Roger Rosiers (Bel)  Herman Vanspringel (Bel) Marino Basso (Ita)
1970 Eddy Merckx (Bel) Erik De Vlaeminck (Bel) Eric Leman (Bel)
1969 Walter Godefroot (Bel) Eddy Merckx (Bel) W. Vekemans (Bel)
1968 Eddy Merckx (Bel) Herman Vanspringel (Bel) Walter Godefroot (Bel)
1967 Jan Janssen (Ned) Rik Van Looy (Bel) Rudi Altig (Ger)
1966 Felice Gimondi (Ita) Jan Janssens (Ned) Gilbert Desmet (Bel)
1965 Rik Van Looy (Bel) Edward Sels (Bel) W. Vannitsen (Bel)
1964 Peter Post (Ned) Benoni Beheydt (Bel) Yvo Molenaers (Bel)
1963 Emile Daems (Bel) Rik Van Looy (Bel) Jan Janssen (Ned)
1962 Rik Van Looy (Bel) Emile Daems (Bel) Frans Schoubben (Bel)
1961 Rik Van Looy (Bel) Marcel Janssens (Bel) René Vanderveken (Bel)


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*True...*

I do agree that it is more of an individual effort but Johan Bruyneel and LA are great strategists and could devise a way to win using their resources, but this may be a mute argument. My favorite at the moment is still Boonen.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

*OLN Schedule--released today*



Sintesi said:


> The schedule hasn't come out but an OLN rep on their bike forums has said that this year they plan to show all the classics live in 2 hour programs. Hoping this holds true. In 2003 they had fantastic P-R coverage and then in 2004 they played a canned/edited 1 hour tape that completely broke up the spontaneity and coherence of the race. You'd be watching a race, then a commercial break, then back to the program and 10 k is suddenly missing, riders in the front were now nowhere to be found, riders who weren't there before now attacking. You just couldn't get into it because of the herky jerky continuity and sloppy editing.
> 
> At any rate, yes, they said they would be showing P-R live again.


This was posted on Velonews forum today:

OLN’s Comprehensive Same-Day Cycling Schedule Debuts March 6th 

STAMFORD, CT (Feb 10, 2005) – OLN®, the home of professional cycling, introduces Cyclysm Sundays, a new, weekly show dedicated to the races, the athletes and the teams that cycling fans are watching throughout the season. Airing every Sunday at 5:00 PM ET, Cyclysm Sundays will feature same-day coverage of many of the major cycling races, including the Spring Classics, and will be hosted by the rotating team of cycling experts – Phil Liggett, Paul Sherwen and Bob Roll. 

"Cycling is hugely important to OLN, and the Spring Classics are some of the most exciting races out there," said Gavin Harvey, President of the network. "By presenting cycling every Sunday, we're creating a basis for the entire season. Fans, even those who only recently caught the cycling bug, can turn to OLN to watch the season unfold and experience the building drama of this punishing sport." 

In addition to race coverage, Cyclysm Sundays will feature a weekly update on Lance Armstrong and the Discovery Cycling Team; training tips from Chris Carmichael, personal coach to Armstrong; and coverage of the National Championship Series, a U.S.-based cycling series in which the top domestic cyclist is crowned at the end of each season. The format of Cyclysm Sundays will change somewhat in June, when the show focuses mainly on previewing the Tour de France. 

“We’re excited about this new format,” said John Carter, Vice President of Production and Executive Producer. “It’s going to be a fantastic showcase for Lance's team as they take on the heaviest schedule ever for these great classic races.” 

The race schedule for Cyclysm Sundays follows (same-day unless indicated; subject to change): 



March 6th Paris-Nice (France) 

March 13th Paris-Nice (France) 

March 20th Milan San Remo (Italy)/Tirreno-Adriatico (Italy) 

March 27th Criterium International (France) 

April 3rd Tour of Flanders (Belgium) 

April 10th Paris-Robaix (France)/Redlands* (USA) 

April 17th Amstel Gold Race (Netherlands) 

April 24th Liege-Bastogne-Liege (Belgium)/Sea Otter* (USA) 

May 1st Tour de Georgia (USA) 

May 8th Giro d’Italia (Italy)** 

May 15th Giro d’Italia (Italy) 

May 22nd Giro d’Italia (Italy) 

May 29th Giro d’Italia (Italy) 

June 5th US Pro Cycling - Philadelphia (USA) 

June 12th Road to the Tour (Tour de France preview) 

June 19th Road to the Tour/Nature Valley Classic (USA) 

June 26th Road to the Tour 

July 3rd - 24th Tour de France (France)*** 

Sept 4th Vuelta a España (Spain) 

Sept 11th Vuelta a España (Spain)/San Francisco Criterium* (USA) 

Sept 18th Vuelta a España (Spain)/Tour de Cliffs* (USA) 

Oct 15th Giro di Lombardia (Italy) 
* Tape delay 

** Giro d’Italia coverage may be expanded to include Saturday Coverage 

*** Tour de France will include daily coverage


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hard Men on Hard Teams*

a race where playing the faves (guys who've either won or been in the hunt) is usually a safe bet. Hincapie will mark Boonen again. This will either prove 'the move' or will end like last year. Great Teams of the Hell of the North, Mapei, Domo FF, all had similar strategy. 
have a couple guys you can go to and a team that will turn inside out getting them there.
There are so many variables, the fave can just have bad luck so you need a #2 or #3 guy.
Postal had it w/ Boonen and Hincapie and had George not gone Ditch swimming they may have wound up w/ 2 of the 3 top spots. Now Disco seems to have the right line-up.
I doubt LA will race P-R as the chance of a season ending crash is highest here.
Look for him at R-V-V, L-B-L, Amstel, but really I think he wants a repeat at the Huy.
That climb suits him.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm definitly rooting for Fred Rodriguez. of course, I am semi-friends with him (ish?) so I am kind of biased. I don't know much about the Davitamon-Lotto team, but its pretty big so i assume he has some strong support.


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry but there's no way in he!! that Fast Freddie will be playing anything other than a supporting role on DVL. Not with De Peet and Van Bon and Henk Vogels on his team. Maybe we could hope he's sent up to cover an early break and it stays away....

FWIW I don't think Flecha will do it either. He's a big strong hoss but I don't think he's old/wise enough to hack P-R. His domain is still the long shot breaks in stage races. He won at Valenciana last week in pretty nasty conditions though, so who knows what he's capable of at this point. If Cancellara could have another strong ride, having a teammate up there makes all the difference as we well know.

After K-B-K and Het Volk last weekend I am almost sure that the winner will come out of Disco. They were arguably stronger than Quick.Step and DVL all weekend but only came up with the goods at KBK. Sorry George, but you won based on the fact that your team had superior numbers, not necessarily because you were that much stronger. You weren't even the strongest rider in Disco, just the strongest one that Boonen didn't mark.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fast Freddie*

has a chance at Het Volk and maybe the Ronde. If it looks like every break has been neutralized he'll be their man as he has the sprint. he also put on a bit more classics weight for this season. I wouldn't count him out even on a Belgian Squad.
Re: Disco, uh the same argument could be made for Boonen and Bettini's wins last year
as their teams took them to victory. Classics victories could be shown that the strongest team with at least 2 go-to guys usually winds up first. (Mapei, Domo FF, Lotto Domo, QS all fine examples). Magnus last year was the anomaly, as his team wasn't all that dominant. 
so Boonen didn't mark George or Boonen couldn't mark george. Boonen got dropped. and again we could say the inverse. George screwed up last years P-R by marking Boonen.
Anyhow I hope they both have a great classics season. I'd love to see the 2 isolated late in P-R for the win.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*good pics yall*

All things equal... this is a Boonen vs Hincapie fight and mano-e-mano Boonen will smoke him in a sprint. Hincapie for whatever reason has repeated his inability to make good strategic sprint decisions, and I really dont think George has won a face to face against bad-a$$ed sprinters... you know? And Boonen has freaking world class sprinting abilities. He's not quite Pettachi et al... but Hincapies no Boonen. Both guys have really, really strong support riders.... 

So, here it is. If its super windy or bad conditions, Van Petegam hands down. If its just cold and the paves. Boonen over Georgie in a sprint. However I don't think Georgie can afford to wait, look for some desperate attack with 3kms to go and he end up getting swallowed by the pack. Boonen wins.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Boonen was marked...not vice versa*

I just watched the K-B-K(thank you Cycling.TV) and Boonen wasn't marking anyone because he didn't have a horse in that breakaway. They got caught napping. If anyone was marked it was Boonen by De Volder who pwned Boonen starting on the Kwaremont climb, when he attacked halfway up. From that point on, Quickstep and Boonen was doomed, and then later on after Boonen and De Volder caught the breakaway, De Volder played Boonen like a drum. He drained Boonen's energy with those false breakaways. But overall Hincappie was the strongest rider because he had to close a 12sec gap in a less than a km and then close the gap with Van Impe when he broke away who was hauling butt and then put in a solid 250meter sprint.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dagger said:


> I just watched the K-B-K(thank you Cycling.TV) and Boonen wasn't marking anyone because he didn't have a horse in that breakaway. They got caught napping. If anyone was marked it was Boonen by De Volder who pwned Boonen starting on the Clairemont climb, when he attacked halfway up. From that point on, Quickstep and Boonen was doomed, and then later on after Boonen and De Volder caught the breakaway, De Volder played Boonen like a drum. He drained Boonen's energy with those false breakaways. But overall Hincappie was the strongest rider because he had to close a 12sec gap in a less than a km and then close the gap with Van Impe when he broke away who was hauling butt and then put in a solid 250meter sprint.


Boonen raced stupidly. He didn't even look at other riders to close those gaps to Devolder. He grossly overestimated his strength. Better to take the chance of giving the race to Devolder than looking so foolish.

Van Impe wasn't the sharpest tool in the bunch either leading Hincapie out from 1 km.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

SickBoy said:


> Sorry but there's no way in he!! that Fast Freddie will be playing anything other than a supporting role on DVL.


yeah, I know, but I've met and ridden with him on multiple occasions, plus I have a limited knowledge of proffesional cycling, so I gotta root for the guys I know!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Devolder*

Hincapie will watch Boonen, Boonen will watch Devolder. Or just like Saturday, Disco and Lotto will let an unknown get away and steal the show. Remember was it 2003 or 02 with Knaven. Great move and it seems like QuikStep pulled it again on Saturday as well! I like Devolder, he was clearly the strongest all weekend!


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

*I'd love to see Stephan Wesemann take it.*

That dude is such a hardass, I'd love to see him finally pull it off. I've got that image in my mind from 3-4 years ago when he was having all those pedal issues; he'd pop out over the cobbles, then catch back on, pop out again, back on again, over and over and he never gave up. What a freakin' stud, certainly one of the riders made for the classics.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yeh.*

I think Van Impe got caught up in trying to win one in front of the home crowd...His only chance to get a podium spot, was to seperate himself from the sprinters, so maybe he did ok. I am really glad I got to watch that race. Cycling.TV is great.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*good call*

Yeah, I was thinking about him. He's been quiet this year, but maybe he's biding his time.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Knavren*

won 2001 (I think, still the Grey Domo FF Kit), but he didn't slip away. he had 2 teammates (1 being Museeuw and I can't remember the other) and they gang fricked ole George. Send 1 force George to counter, other 2 get dragged along and when bridge is made you send one of the guys sitting on. Repeat until guy cracks or loses all hope.
It was just Servais turn out front that George couldn't counter and the other 2 Domo riders sat on as they are told. Both then jumped George when they got to the drome. Mapei did the same thing to him with Johann getting the win.(2000) After helping his teammate Johann got it in 2002.


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

in 2001, DFF had Knaven, Museeuw and Vainsteins in the lead group along with Peeters after they caught him. Obviously you send Knaven hoping for Hincapie or Dierckxsens to chase him back, and counter with Museeuw when he can deliver the knockout punch. Worst case scenario, save Vainsteins (fastest pure sprinter in the group) if they all roll into the velodrome together.

Obviously 4 DFF vs just 3 others (Hincapie, Dierckxsens, Wesemann I think), DFF always wins.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes it was*

about as perfect of a P-R strategy I've ever seen. DFF held ALL the cards and played them perfectly.


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

With the exception of the fact that the second time Knaven attacked, neither Hincapie nor Dierckxsens chased. That time they should have launched Museew instead of Knaven...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well that's racing*

I don't think they were thinking they wouldn't neither George nor Ludo wanted to chase down w/ Johann in tow. servais is such a strong solo attacker and they were far enough out, the move would either break them or force the chase and allow Johann the next move. Had Johann gone George and Ludo would have instantly chased. DFF had all the cards, it just happened that the Servais card was the one that paid. Had it not then Johann, had that failed they had the Sprint.


----------

